# Is a 19" bike too big for a 5'7" rider?



## basilhayden (Sep 26, 2007)

I am looking at getting a used FS bike on ebay as a first bike. The bike is 19". I know that the top tube length is what is most important. I have long arms for my height. I did the calculator at wrenchworks.com and it said that I need a bike with about a 25.5" reach. The bike that I am looking at is a 2000 diamondback (that I can't find specs for). I'm sure I won't be able to get a perfect fit, but in your opinions, would i be making a mistake with a bike this size? Thanks


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

You can probably get the reach okay, but you won't have much standover clearance. It will be good on the roads and rail trails, but the rougher the trails are the more you will be wishing for a smaller frame. 
BTW I'm 5'8" and have a 19 inch Rockhopper that a shop sold me for my first bike in 1998 and a 17 inch Hardrock single speed. The Hardrock is much better.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i would say yes miles too big.
im 5'8'' and find an 18'' frame too big. but remember to look at other dimersions like tt length not just seat tube length


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

basilhayden said:


> I am looking at getting a used FS bike on ebay as a first bike. The bike is 19". I know that the top tube length is what is most important. I have long arms for my height. I did the calculator at wrenchworks.com and it said that I need a bike with about a 25.5" reach. The bike that I am looking at is a 2000 diamondback (that I can't find specs for). I'm sure I won't be able to get a perfect fit, but in your opinions, would i be making a mistake with a bike this size? Thanks


In general, yes. WAY too big.


----------



## jred321 (Aug 12, 2007)

c_m_shooter said:


> You can probably get the reach okay, but you won't have much standover clearance. It will be good on the roads and rail trails, but the rougher the trails are the more you will be wishing for a smaller frame.


i second that. having just purchased a bike and being 5'8"ish (5'9" if i try) i was having a little fitment issue. on the bike a 19" felt a little better but gave me no standover clearance, the 17" bikes were a little cramped but i had plenty of standover. i ended up going with a 17" that had a slightly longer stem than the other 17"s they had, i still might get an even longer stem to spread things out a little more but the 17" fit me better. you'll be able to ride the 19" bike but you may accidentally raise your voice a few octaves on a rough trail.

the only way to know for certain is to try it out but odds are it's too big


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

agreed I'm 5'9.5ish as well and I have little problem with stand over when right in front of the seat but no space further forward. When/if I get another bike for exclusive mtbing I'll be looking into something a little smaller otherwise I have no problems with it


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

You need to ride the bike and recognize what kind of position you like. Do you like it more layed out, more upright, cranks further back or forward, lots of stand-over clearance? Many people say use the smallest bike you can for the sake of weight savings, but I'm not a fan of that mode of thinking. I just like to be able to ride comfortably for 3+ hours at a time.

For me, I prefer a 45° back angle with about a 45° arm angle while riding flat. It's the most relaxed position for me and easiest for me to transfer my weight starting with that neutral position. BUT I also like to keep the traditional knee-to-crank position of having the knee directly over the pedal centerline while in half-crank (pedal forward) position for the purposes of pedaling efficiency.

With that in mind, I recently bought a 19" IronHorse MKIII that is very nice to ride. I'm 5'11" with a 32.5" inseam height. For years I rode a 21" Trek rigid frame and I eventually realized it was too big and I was too stretched out. It works great as a road bike now though! The 19" MKIII frame is the perfect fit and gets me in the riding position I described above. I'm not suggesting the 19" necessarily but my height and proportions are there for reference.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Whoa!*

the Wrench Science thing is a guide only. The TT of 25+" is way too much. Your true TT will be less than that.

Take your time, go to an LBS, and get a feel for the correct TT size.
_
Then_ go shopping, but with lots of confidence that the size is correct, or dang close to it.

Jim


----------



## MarcosMyors (Oct 7, 2007)

i am 5' 9" with a 30" inseam but have kinda short arms for my size, so do you guys think a 17 would be to small


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

probably not, but it depends on the bike and the exact geometry, etc etc.but if you came into my shop i'd probably start sizing you on a 17.


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm 5'11", and using a 17.5"
An 18.5 would be perfect for me, but Trek didn't have the 6000 in that size... but at least that extra inch gives me more reassurance against crushing my nuts. 

I guess it varies from person to person.

I have been told that it is easier to build a slightly-small frame up, than it is to take a slightly large frame down. Things like seat position and handlebars, that is.

But to answer your question directly: YES, a 19" would be too big!


----------



## markiiu (Aug 10, 2006)

The 25 inch TT is crazy long, I'm 6foot1 and I ride a bike with a 24 inch ttt, and a 21 inch actual tt, if I tried something that stretched me out that much I'd fall off, go for something way smaller. (the 24 applies to both Road/Xc and DH/Lift access)


----------



## highpitch (Oct 5, 2007)

Waaaaaaaaay to big.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm 6-1 and ride a 19" frame. At 5-7 thats WAY too big for ya.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*depends if you wanna*

"ride" the bike,my opionion is its to big for ya :nono: if you want to be able to manouvere and have a flickable rig get a smaller 1,im 5"10 im on a med 07 stinky and she is puurrffeeccctttt,for me anywayz. :thumbsup:


----------

